# Joining pieces of Alumilite



## Camardelle (Feb 17, 2017)

If I want to join (glue?) Alumilite pieces together, what are your recommendations for the adhesive?  CA?  Epoxy?  Prayer?  I may do a pen project, to something a little larger, still not sure.

Also, will a cured piece of Alumilite bond to another fresh pour?  In other words, could I cure say a disc of Alumilite, and then do another pour on top of, sending that to the pressure pot?

All input welcomed.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 17, 2017)

Subscribing. I have had mixed results with pouring alumilite on top of cured alumitite and maintaining a good bond.

Interested to see what others have to say.

Lewis


----------



## Flush1974 (Feb 17, 2017)

I 2nd that!


----------



## Monty (Feb 17, 2017)

I'll 3rd that. I have had good results using thick CA, knock on wood.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 17, 2017)

Here's what the FAQ at the alumilite website has to say:

Bonding Alumilite to itself is best when the material is still curing or while it it is still warm. If the Alumilite has cooled down, make sure you have a clean surface and lightly score or/sand in order to give it some bite for better adhesion.

Bonding something to Alumilite works best when the material is still curing or shortly after demolding. The best adhesives for bonding Alumilite are ones that promote a chemical bond. Adhesives that work include but are not limited to: MMAS, epoxies, CAS (super glues), one part silicones, one part urethanes, and hot melts.

Here's what Ed says:

Good luck trying to get alumilite to stick to itself or anything else.  My joints always failed (given enough time) or they looked horrible.  In all fairness, I probably always waited too long before trying bonding.  Life is too short for some things.  Trying to bond alumilite is now on my list of those things.:biggrin:

Ed


----------



## Camardelle (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks guys.  I appreciate the input!


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 18, 2017)

I know I waited too long to pour a second layer, but I didn't want any color mixing at all. Maybe I'll try again.


----------



## Camardelle (Feb 18, 2017)

Keep us updated!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Feb 18, 2017)

Subscribing; interested in replies.


----------

